# herangehen an einen Java HTML WYSIWYG Editor



## Billie (9. Juni 2006)

Hellas,

also ich spiele schon länger mit der Idee einen einfachen Editor wie diesen hier im Forum in Java zu programmieren.

Nun habe ich mir ein wenig die Klasse JEditorPane und HTMLEditorKit angesehen. Bekam aber schon erste Probleme damit, dass die Klasse JEdiorPane mir zwar die Position von selektierten Text liefert, aber dabei den HTML-Code im Hintergrund ignoriert.

Also "<b>Fett</b>" liefter 0 - 5 und nicht etwa 0 - 12. Das war nur ein kleines Beispiel, eigentlich sieht es ja so aus, dass im Text nicht nur "<b>" davor steht sondern ein ganzer HTML-Kopf inkl. Massen an Whitespace-Zeichen.

Die Lösung welche ich gefunden hätte, finde ich wirklich Umständlich. Ich würde evtl. hergehen und mir mit regulären Ausdrücken alle HTML-Tags die vor einem Text stehen herausfiltern und deren Länge ermitteln. Das finde ich aber sehr aufwendig, außerdem muss ich praktisch bei jeder kleinen Änderung das ganze neue HTML-Dokument an setText() übergeben.

Habt ihr Ideen wie man das sinnvoller lösen könnte?

lg Billie


----------



## Christian Fein (10. Juni 2006)

http://www.myfaces.org/ - HtmlEditor

Wenn du den für ein Webproject brauchst, gibt es eben da eine JSF Komponente.

Falls du einen eigenen schreiben willst, könnte es interressant sein den Code von jenem Kupu editor anzuschauen.
http://kupu.oscom.org/demo/


----------



## Billie (12. Juni 2006)

Hellas,

danke für deinen Beitrag. Ich habe es mir mal angesehen, also Kupu selbst ist in JavaScript und der MyFaces HTML Editor basiert ja auch nur auf Kupu od. so, auf alle Fälle auch JavaScript.

Ich versuche ein Applet zu realisieren. Mit JavaScript-HTML-Editoren habe ich mich schoneinmal auseinandergesetzt. Wäre es so einfach wie dort einen Text fett zu schreiben, hätte ich nicht solche Probleme *ggg*

Hast du evtl. noch Vorschläge?

lg Billie


----------

